# Bleeding penis



## BenchPress (Jun 3, 2007)

My young rat (8 months old) has a large drop of blood coming from his penis region. I have no idea what this is or what caused it. I applied a layer of Blu Kote to the area, which seems to have slowed the bleeding. Any ideas on what this might be? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You may have to check for a penis plug by extracting the penis and making sure there's no blockage. Else it could be a UTI, which will require antibiotics.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Like Forensic said, check for a penis plug (if he's young and generally healthy, the odds of this are low) and if he doesn't have one, get him to a vet.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like a UTI (urinary tract infection), you could put him in a carrier with white papertowel to see if when he pees there's blood in it. He will need antibiotics for sure. Why did you use Blu-Kote? As an antiseptic?

How big was the drop of blood? Is he still bleeding?


----------



## BenchPress (Jun 3, 2007)

I checked him again this morning...the area was not actively bleeding nor was there any dried blood on him. His penis looked healthy. Should he still see a vet?


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

If you had him quarantined, and there is no blood in his urine either, then I would just watch him for a few days.


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

Blu-Kote is not a good thing to put on rats as it is harmful if ingested. It's ok for larger animals that don't groom as often, but for cats and rats, it's not recommended. The small amount used probably wont' do any damage, but I wouldnt' put it on there again. You can give your boy a warm bath to help loosen up a possible penis plug. That worked wonders for an older buck of mine who was having trouble cleaning himself due to a stroke. We'd have to bathe his back end every day to help remove plugs and urine etc.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Blu-Kote is good for bumble foot though. It's one of the few things recommended for bad cases.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have noticed that sometimes a rat will have a urine drop in their urethra that is red stained. I watch carefully but it usually goes away. I always think its just porphyrin since its in their blood, urine and saliva as well.

Sounds like a good sitz bath won't harm him (long sleeves!) just in case though.

I have used Blu-Kote on bumblefoot, its a good drying agent for it. I wouldn't put it anywhere else.


----------

